# Which hand mixer is the best?



## Jen74 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi everyone.

 I am very new to soap making and will be making my first  batch soon. I am just gathering everything I need. I was wondering which kind of mixer works best to mix all the ingredients? I know some say using a stick blender is best. Just wondering which is the best kind to use( does is have to be plastic, stainless steel), electric or manual?  Thanks for any suggestions!!


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi Jen! I have 3 different stickblenders that I've tried with soapmaking, and the best out of the 3 is my Hamilton Beach stickblender. For what it's worth, here is a helpful post where I posted a pic of each and went on to describe why I consider the Hamilton Beach to be superior to the other 2 for soapmaking: *https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/what-is-considered-a-good-stick-blender.63421/#post-644279 

*
IrishLass


----------



## dndlyon (Oct 28, 2019)

I also use a Hamilton Beach, but it has the metal bell (this one). As @IrishLass writes in the excellent post linked above - you'll probably have to "burp" it. The one I'm currently using has lasted for years (about 20 - 30 batches a month) and is still going strong.


----------



## Jen74 (Oct 28, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> Hi Jen! I have 3 different stickblenders that I've tried with soapmaking, and the best out of the 3 is my Hamilton Beach stickblender. For what it's worth, here is a helpful post where I posted a pic of each and went on to describe why I consider the Hamilton Beach to be superior to the other 2 for soapmaking: *https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/what-is-considered-a-good-stick-blender.63421/#post-644279
> 
> *
> IrishLass


 
Thank you so much for the suggestion, I appreciate it!!!



dndlyon said:


> I also use a Hamilton Beach, but it has the metal bell (this one). As @IrishLass writes in the excellent post linked above - you'll probably have to "burp" it. The one I'm currently using has lasted for years (about 20 - 30 batches a month) and is still going strong.



Thank you, appreciate the reply!!


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 28, 2019)

Jen74 said:


> I am very new to soap making and will be making my first  batch soon. I am just gathering everything I need. I was wondering which kind of mixer works best to mix all the ingredients? I know some say using a stick blender is best. Just wondering which is the best kind to use( does is have to be plastic, stainless steel), electric or manual?  Thanks for any suggestions!!



Bella Immersion Blender; $24.52 at Amazon.  Two speed, comes with a whisk attachment that I’m learning to use because I make smaller batches.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018ELIYA4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jen74 (Oct 29, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> Bella Immersion Blender; $24.52 at Amazon.  Two speed, comes with a whisk attachment that I’m learning to use because I make smaller batches.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018ELIYA4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1





Thanks!!


----------



## GGMA0317 (Nov 2, 2019)

You name the brand and I'm sure I tried and wore them outI'm currently using a ninja, cuisinart and a kitchenaid.

In the beginning I used a regular hand mixer with beaters. Contrary to what you may have been told, they work just fine. However, they will incorporate air into your batter so your soap will float. I like soap that floats.
Based on the hand mixer I used, the low speed was better with the beaters than with the stick blender.


----------

